# knitting site



## lilaclady (Jun 8, 2012)

just been reading my monthly knitting mag and there is a site full of patterns that leads you to other sites with patterns vintage ones also the site is www.knittingqueen.com


----------



## deblovestoknit (Jan 11, 2013)

interesting site, bookmarked -- thanks for sharing!!


----------



## marshanky (Dec 16, 2012)

Bookmarked and ready to go. Thanks


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Took a quick look but I can see I'm gonna have to go back when I have lots more time. Great place. Thanks for passing it on.


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

They have great lists, but when I tried to get an actual pattern, I got a blank page. Tried it three times on different patterns and gave up.


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks. It worked for me. I do love freebies


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## mrscp1946 (Mar 26, 2011)

http://www.knittingqueen.com/ here is a direct link. thanks for the site, looks good


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I just did an hour there, and I only looked at babies.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Great site! Thanks!


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

Very nice web site for free patterns, checked out the Vintage line and found my afghan, Feather and Fan, that I made in the 60's and still have on my bed. Same colors too.

Carol J.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for link, lots to check out.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

MissNettie said:


> They have great lists, but when I tried to get an actual pattern, I got a blank page. Tried it three times on different patterns and gave up.


Some are good, others aren't. I've had trouble before with links to Berrocco patterns.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Interesting site. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

mrscp1946 said:


> http://www.knittingqueen.com/ here is a direct link. thanks for the site, looks good


Thanks for the direct link. Thanks to original poster. This site is amazing.

Pzoe


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

A wealth of information and patterns on that site! Thank you!


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Awesome site, thank you.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

What a great site! Thank you!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I got lost in the shawl section for about an hour. Saved the link so I can spend time looking further. thanks


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

WOW, there is so much here!


----------



## BrandySears (Feb 4, 2013)

Fabulous. Thanks for the link; I bookmarked it.


----------



## mom of four (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks for posting. Looooots of great patterns!


----------



## oma lisa (Jan 25, 2011)

Great site !!! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## ElisabethR45 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

